# Is Fitting new Brake pads part of service charge?



## niceoneted (7 May 2009)

Just want to enquire from all you motor brains, would the fitting of new front brake pads be classed as part of the service - not the cost of the brake pads themselves but the labour on it. I have always thought that the fitting of the likes of break pads, spark plugs, would be part of a service that being the labour part of it. 
Reason for asking is that got car serviced today and there was an additional charge of €50 for the fitting of the break pads which I have not gotten on previous invoices - different mechanic though.


----------



## vandriver (7 May 2009)

I would have thought that checking the brake pads for wear would be part of the service labour charge but not changing them.I have certainly always paid extra for this.


----------



## niceoneted (7 May 2009)

Thanks for that. How much normally would you say.


----------



## Pique318 (7 May 2009)

I was charged around €40 for changing pads on a 10 y.o. BMW in a country town. I wasn't happy about it. If I had an area to do it myself, it would have taken me about 45 mins to an hour...and I'm an amateur. Pro's should take no more than half an hour (max) to change front pads IMO. Unless sonething is seized, damaged, it's a pretty straightforward procedure.

If they have a rate of €100 per hour, then the price is pretty spot-on. PITA though.

Also OP, you may not have got this on previous invoices because it wasn't done. Brake pads should last at least 20k, and up to 30k miles (unless you drive pretty hard, or with heavy loads, or the pads were cheap)

Also, did you provide the pads yourself ? In my experience, if you supply your own replacement parts, you will be charged a higher labour charge. It makes up for the loss of the mark-up they would have made o nthe replacement parts.  It's like 'corkage' in restaurants.


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2009)

Pique318 said:


> ... In my experience, if you supply your own replacement parts, you will be charged a higher labour charge...


My mechanic insists I use OEM parts which by a quirke I can source cheaper than him - he charges me a very competitive labour & consumables rate.


----------



## Billo (8 May 2009)

I had a service done recently and I was charged €110 Euro extra for front brake pads which were probably due at 60k klms, at a main Toyota dealer. I was not happy but brake pads are essential.


----------



## leex (8 May 2009)

Got front break pads changed recently on an 02 Avensis for 60euro from an independent garage. Rang Toyota dealer and they quoted 120euro.


----------



## niceoneted (8 May 2009)

I know what needs to be done to keep the car safe. I have been driving for 15 yrs doing high mileage and getting my car serviced regularly. Mechanic told me he was going to use motor factor parts as no point using toyota parts on 05 car. I have priced front brake pads with two local motor factors and have gotten price of €35 EX vat. Mechanic charged €59 plus vat plus €50 to fit which I think is excessive.(Quik fit do it for €70) Also charged me €48 for oil, capacity of engine is 5 lt. This is also excessive when you can get the best in the motor factors for €21. I had no issue with the cost of labour for the service which to me at €90 is about average. I'm off to discuss it with him as I hadn't enough money with me yesterday so he wasn't fully paid. For a straight forward service and front brake pad change I was expecting to pay about €200 not the €350 bill he produced. He had also added in a pre NCT check of €40 which was not asked for. 
Thanks for replies. I did as always check cost of labour of service and usual parts when I booked in.


----------



## Pee (10 May 2009)

I get my car serviced in my local main dealer and the service charge covers all labour for any additional parts that may require replacment except for tyre fitting or balancing


----------



## niceoneted (11 May 2009)

Just to let you know I outlined clearly in a letter to the mechanic my concerns about the excessiveness of parts of his bill. I still owed him €100 (as hadn't enough money on me on the day). He has waived this payment and said if I am still unhappy he is happy to refund me further - a sign I see as him admitting that he was trying to pull a fast one! 
I have decided that he possible owes me more money but not sure how much so as I appreciate his acknowledgment I am just going to walk away as is. I will not be using him again and not recommending him. 
Thanks again for responses.


----------



## MFK (18 May 2009)

I get for €200 -oil, oil filter, air filter, spark plugs, clean throttle body, check all lights, inspect clean and adjust front and rear brakes. Check tyres and steering, exhaust system, grease door locks and hinges, emission treatment fuel additive - he will throw in bulbs and small things for this price as well. If brake pads are needed would normally be charged about €90 parts and labour - this is from an independent Dublin 12 area.


----------



## nathan210705 (25 May 2009)

Bought new brake pads on Saturday from Consort in Finglas for €28. Was gonna do the job myself, but asked if they had a nixor that could do the job. They did, so I used the nixor. Got the job done for €35, total €63 including the brake pads. 

Very reasonable considering I was gonna get a family member to do it. He was charging €60+VAT for the brake pads plus 'labour costs depending on how long it takes'.


----------

